# Frankie, My Malinois Puppy?



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

Ok, I know this is a GSD board, but I thought I would try. 

Here is Frankie, a Malinois puppy I brought back from Holland this summer. She is now almost 5 months old.










Hotel is Hasselt, Belgium, her first night with us. Second story, middle of the downtown. Wasn't that fun? 










Parking Garage in said hotel.










Home in the USA, a month later.










Frankie with her Frankie Frog impression.


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

Frankie does heeling. 

Thanks for looking everyone.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Frankie is a little beauty, she really darkened up a lot already.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I live little Frankie glad to see she's doing so well! I just LOvE her coloring <3


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Frankie is a little beauty, she really darkened up a lot already.


Thanks! She really did, I love the dark ones. Her sister is SUPER dark. (my husband is working her sister)

Below is her Dead Dog impersonation. Silly Girl. 










And below again is her Daddy, Uzi KNPV PH1. 










Again thanks for looking. I did not realize the first  is supposed to be an "eye roll" I was aiming for a "duh" more than anything.


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Frankie is a little beauty, she really darkened up a lot already.


She is SO SO cute, I want to smoosh her. But, she had teeth. I keep my smooshing to a minimum.



4TheDawgies said:


> I live little Frankie glad to see she's doing so well! I just LOvE her coloring <3


Frankie (AKA Frankie Frog and Frank N Puppy) is a hoot. She makes me laugh and cry every day. :wub:

I need some new pics of her, need batteries for my camera I've been wasting them taking pics of...ahem...another puppy.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so gorgeous!!!! I love the dark dawgs Beautiful face,,I'll bet she's loads of fun


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She is a beautiful silly girl. Love her coloring, and her dad's gorgeous!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Your Frank n Puppy is beautiful!

I can definitely see what you want to smoosh her. Adorable!!

She looks like a real joy!


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

She is so pretty! I'm not very familiar with Malinois' but from the ones I've seen, I really love Frankie's coloring! Beautiful pup you got there.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Gorgeous! I love seeing other mals here


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

Rerun said:


> Gorgeous! I love seeing other mals here


Great! I have a household of them, including three under the age of 6m! :help:

Wait till I show you THIS one...










Everyone else, thank you for posting and looking!


----------



## caurimare (Mar 18, 2011)

beautiful dog


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Gorgeous! I am really starting to like the Mals, their is a group on FB and the gal has a mal so cute.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thats a good looking pup you have there!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Beautiful dog!  Thanks for sharing! I love seeing others dogs/puppies!


----------



## Zora (Apr 27, 2011)

absolutely a beaut!!!! WOW, 3 under the age of 6 mos!!!! I am curious how you manage it?  We have two GSD, 6.5mos and 5 mos. and sometimes want to pull my hair out! LOL but I LOVE them to pieces and get more laughs and love from them than wanting to pull out hair!


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

Zora said:


> absolutely a beaut!!!! WOW, 3 under the age of 6 mos!!!! I am curious how you manage it?  We have two GSD, 6.5mos and 5 mos. and sometimes want to pull my hair out! LOL but I LOVE them to pieces and get more laughs and love from them than wanting to pull out hair!



We are a pretty serious working home. Both my husband and I train and title and compete in schutzhund with our dogs. We have 18 x 6 kennel runs, crates, and separate outdoor yards. My two pups rotate time in the house with me, including crate time and work time, and when my husband is home from work, they get some outside "free" time with toys in the evening when it is cool, while HIS pup gets her house time, and work time. It is a lifestyle, that is for sure, and takes up most of my time during the day. 

Only two of the pups are "mine" the other is "his" which includes all playing, training, working, travel (yes we even go training in separate vehicles) feeding, and sleeping arrangements (crate).

Timing was not my idea of fun with the new little one, but he was a return puppy from my last competition dog who is standing at stud at a friends kennel for a couple of years, and teaching new helpers as well. 

You guys saw Asten, Frankie's sister in another thread, I used her as an example of a very GSD looking Malinois. Here she is again, for those brave enough to read the whole post.


----------

